# Gaming and Art Discord



## Battle Foxxo (May 2, 2018)

I own a gaming themed server called Trouble in The Arcade! While we have the gaming theme, we mostly focus on socilizing and presenting and promoting art! We have a lot of talented artists on the server, some famous, others not so famous (but very talented)
Come on by to talk, or just to see the art, or get some yourself.
We also host movie nights and raffles, both for games and artists! 
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Jun 8, 2018)

Bump!
We hold monthly group art slots, ranging from 4-8 people! We also got our own merch!


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Jun 27, 2018)

bump! Gaming raffles going to be hed soon


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Jul 21, 2018)

Bump! 
recently got a Gmod server up (TTT) and minecraft!


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Oct 17, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Jun 23, 2019)

buuuump!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 23, 2019)

Question, does the quality of your art matter? Also, does your server have a gamenight?


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Jun 23, 2019)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Question, does the quality of your art matter? Also, does your server have a gamenight?


The quality varies on the art. Some are just amateurs/younger people wanting to draw, others are professionals that will make you say "how are you not famous yet?"

Game nights, we don't really plan that much unless it's jack box or something a majority owns. We do have movie nights tho


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 23, 2019)

Oh, well I do low quality art, but I am a very active gamer.


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Jun 23, 2019)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Oh, well I do low quality art, but I am a very active gamer.


Youre still more than welcome to join


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 23, 2019)

Alright, might I know your Discord?


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Jun 27, 2019)

Sorry I didnt see the reply, but we already met on discord XD


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 27, 2019)

Battle Foxxo said:


> Sorry I didnt see the reply, but we already met on discord XD



Oh right, nevermind then. ^^


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Jul 3, 2019)

We implemented a doodle only chat (can only talk in that chat by makin doodles, its pretty fun!) and a requests tab


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 4, 2019)

i'll give it a shot


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Jul 7, 2019)

Holding an art contest with prizes!


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Jul 9, 2019)

bump!


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Jul 17, 2019)

Bump! Date to enter the art contest has been extended


----------

